# Mcfarlane Football, Baseball, etc



## profylez1 (May 9, 2012)

Anybody here collect McFarlane Sports Figures?


----------



## genevapilot (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes I do.


----------



## 206-wrecking (Apr 25, 2011)

Me 3!


----------



## hazmat31 (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes,I do as well.
Have lots of older and newer numbers CLs, chase/variant figures from MLB,NFL and a few NBA.
I do not collect NHL.:thumbsup:


----------



## topic321 (Feb 19, 2013)

zdfzdfdfdzsfsfdf


----------



## genevapilot (Aug 5, 2009)

topic321 said:


> zdfzdfdfdzsfsfdf


WTF???????


----------



## saintsfan56 (Jul 24, 2013)

I do collect & customize them as well.....


----------



## Abbysam007 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello Abbysam007,
Our records indicate that you have never posted to our site before! Why not make your first post today by saying hello to our community in one of the following areas:


----------



## Abbysam007 (Dec 9, 2013)

Our records indicate that you have never posted to our site before! Why not make your first post today by saying hello to our community in one of the following areas:

____________________
***aLiZzz***


----------

